

How A Non-Digital Electronic Subway Security System Works (Translated) - m_eiman
http://translate.google.se/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=sv&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg.se%2F2.1085%2F1.253031%2Fsa-fungerar-tunnelbanans-sakerhetssystem&sl=sv&tl=en&history_state0=&swap=1

======
m_eiman
I hope the translation is understandable; it looked ok at a quick glance.
Google isn't as good with Swedish as some other languages, unfortunately. Cool
article, though.

